# rugby players on gear?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I read about Andrew Sheridan benching 225kg and a mate of mine who works at a major rugby union club says they all bench 140-160kg and the top boys dumbbell shoulder press the 60`s and are DEFINATELY drug free.

I call bull**** on this, whats your views?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

http://sport.guardian.co.uk/rugbyleague/story/0,10069,786127,00.html


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't see why people are bothered though? Does it matter if they are?

All that matters is we win...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Don't see why people are bothered though? Does it matter if they are?
> 
> All that matters is we win...


I agree


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Kezz said:


> I agree


Just answer the question. obviously you dont know the answer hence why you are both going on about `as long as we win`.

Of course any English person wants us to beat South Africa but I am talking about steroids and my guess is that steroid use is widespread in Rugby Union and league


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i know rugby players are tested mate but not sure how often, and i wasnt "going on about" anything


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd like to think not but i know dealers/ex dealers that say definately. But then who knows!

On a side note they should definately keep AAS out of the game


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Just answer the question. obviously you dont know the answer hence why you are both going on about `as long as we win`.
> 
> Of course any English person wants us to beat South Africa but I am talking about steroids and my guess is that steroid use is widespread in Rugby Union and league


Read the article / get on google...

The stats say something like 16% of all pro's have been caught but the relevant authority doesn't really do anything about it.

Would you like be to personally ask the Tigers squad for you on Saturday? Given the amount of sponsorship they have the official answer will be 'no'. Simple.

Its one of those 'do you think professional bodybuilders take gear' questions... You already know the answer as its obvious, but doesn't really matter.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

no way they just use creatine and pro-hormones,And top that up with why protein and melatonin for sleep lol...!

gh/roids and the best diet available plus plenty of rest and they get pampered day and night lucky fukers...!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Without a doubt. A lot of cheap GH, FACT, in league.

Not so sure about Union.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Why even ask, any pro sport most of the guys are juicing.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I play rugby sometimes...and im on gear (so are my mates)... theres your answer!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh and some of them are policemen as well... oh dear lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

its funny because my mate says they get tested at random times throughout the year and because they dont know a test is coming they cant take anything incase they get caught.

How the hell can you get guys dumbbell shoulder pressing 60`s drug free and guys benching over 200kg. haha

I know that the majority take gh/aas etc but wanted peoples views and facts, becasue a couple of mates have said that there is no way they take stuff.

I think that these days any sport requiring strength or endurance people are going to take stuff


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

You can usually tell which ones are on gear by their physiques..

strength has nothing to do with it - i have a mate who is a natty powerlifter and he is incredibly strong..

But look at jonah lomu - deffo on gear and a bit of gh imo..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> .
> 
> How the hell can you get guys dumbbell shoulder pressing 60`s drug free and guys benching over 200kg. haha


I think your getting caught up a bit much with the strength issue mate, athletes dont just use performance enhancers for strength gain its usually recovery and injuries mainly etc etc.. besides i can shoulder press 60s (kgs)easy when clean (goes up to over 80s on aas) and always bench over 200 whether on gear or not.









TBH im sure someone like sheridan would not need to be on aas to perform those lifts.. however whether he is or not is a different matter


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

If the english rugby team is on steroids than I'll bet almost every other national side is too. Same as baseball and american football in the US. People criticize barry bonds for being on the juice, but the reason he's probably on it is just to compete with everyone else. It's just the way it is in the athletic world.

Drug tests in sports usually don't include steroids, at least in my country. When you multiply the cost of a $250 test by a 100 man football team, it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Plus they are only tested during the season...not off season. What is the half life of Prop....?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd be surprised though if even the season testing is for AAS. I would think they'd be testing for that in the US before they would be worried about it in england. Even with all the talk in this country of how "steroids contribute to terrorism" they still aren't testing for steroids in high school, college, or professional sports.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

i would say at minimum aas off season (prop, dbol etc )

then gh year round or during on season to aid in injury healing, etc.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

They use gear, GH etc in League, a lad I know plays semi pro and he knows a lot of prem class players that bang GH in regulary...

Another mate used to know an aussie coach that told him that during the off season the aussie teams would hammer fast acting gear in for very short periods of time (the doses made bbers look like newbies) then clean out with Gh etc for when the testers started doing the rounds just before pre season......


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont believe any sport to be 100% clean

except maybe tiddly winks


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> i dont believe any sport to be 100% clean
> 
> except maybe tiddly winks


dunno about that m8 have you seen the thumbs on those boys :laugh:


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Most of the top guys in my opinion do juice . But they all freaks to begin with !!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> dunno about that m8 have you seen the thumbs on those boys :laugh:


PMSL


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> You can usually tell which ones are on gear by their physiques..
> 
> strength has nothing to do with it - i have a mate who is a natty powerlifter and he is incredibly strong..
> 
> But look at jonah lomu - deffo on gear and a bit of gh imo..


I don't think he was, if you look at some pics of when he was young he was always massively built, you've got to realsie that many scrum/pack players like Sheridan etc are all naturally big guys.

At their standard of play its inevitable they get tested, id be suprised if not.

I think a lot of ppl here that don't believe that they can lift these weights without gear do so because they maybe took the leap before they actually got really strong.

At 19st, Mr Sheridan shouyld be able to lift whats been bandied around IMO.

Im not saying that they shouldn't take the drugs because I wouldn't have a problem if it was legal to do so, but maybe give them more credit than their getting eh?


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Genetics play the biggest part IMO, then add in a very healthy understanding of nutrition that many 'pro' sportsmen/women have. Then also add many of these guys train together, it would be like having 15-20+ training partners, men being what we are, none of them would want to lift less than the next man.

Also allowing for the fact they don't have to work so get ample recovery periods, throw juice into the equation and you get some VERY strong athletes


----------



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

The RFU regularly check players, on professional contracts, for drugs use - that includes steroids and recreational drugs. My understanding, coming from Martin Johnson's autobiography, is that they are randomly tested after playing matches.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Don't see why people are bothered though? Does it matter if they are?
> 
> All that matters is we win...


Winning through cheating is not winning.

I would rather England loose and stick to the rules than cheat.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Liam said:


> Winning through cheating is not winning.
> 
> I would rather England loose and stick to the rules than cheat.


Yeah well you are young and your opinoin doesn't really mean anything


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

iamfeeb said:


> The RFU regularly check players, on professional contracts, for drugs use - that includes steroids and recreational drugs. My understanding, coming from Martin Johnson's autobiography, is that they are randomly tested after playing matches.


Lets be realistic, we are not talking about all players, but a good proportion. And the testing tends to be after internationals, not regular games and not in the off-season.

The NZ and SA teams look like its rife.

In League, I've read its widely known about some of the top flight, Cunningham was mentioned I think.

Lets be realistic here: impact, pyhysical sports relying on strength, stamina and aggression!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

megatron said:


> Yeah well you are young and your opinoin doesn't really mean anything


lol Ouch.

Liam, your statement to many may be a little naive.

The fact is many, possibly the majority of top athletes take performance enhancing substances. Those named and shamed are just those leaked to the media. It's in the interests of sports organising bodies to turn a blind eye.

Why?

Better performance = more interest = more successful sport and more profit. The view that drug taking to win is cheating is unrealistic amd a little dated. Young athletes are frequently in the position where the ONLY way to compete at the top level is to take the same or better subtances those at the top already take.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone got any links to any other articles on the web related to this, particularly rugby related?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Goto the first page...


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Goto the first page...


Cheers mate, I was after *other* articles 

Thanks though!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Erm google Rugby Steroids

Tons of articles (too many to list)


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

megatron said:


> Yeah well you are young and your opinoin doesn't really mean anything


 Thats a bit harsh.

i understand what he means. I REALY dont want rugby going down the route where if you dont take steroids, your not going to make it as a pro. I think thats pretty sad.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

megatron said:


> Yeah well you are young and your opinoin doesn't really mean anything


No need...

It may not mean anything, but Liam is entitled to his opinion.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Winning through cheating is not winning.
> 
> I would rather England loose and stick to the rules than cheat.





megatron said:


> Yeah well you are young and your opinoin doesn't really mean anything


While Megatron's post was harsh it still made me laugh.

"Winning through cheating is not winning" - Problem comes with the fact there are thought to be 90% of the people in game on 'gear', so everyone else is just trying to step up to the plate and keep a level playing field.

Find me a 'natty' Olympian Liam... It will be more difficult that you think.

Its sad, but true that most people are having to use banned substances in order to progress.

Is it the ban thats wrong? If you had tissue damage in your knee would you have a steroid injection to get it working again so you could play 5-a-side?

Ethics and semantics sadly is a topic too great to be discussed in a small thread like this without people getting offended...


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Come on guys, so you're telling theres no santa?!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Liam said:


> Winning through cheating is not winning.
> 
> I would rather England loose and stick to the rules than cheat.


I feel the word "cheating" is kinda harsh, yeah if everyone isn't on an even keel, however, taking testosterone is basically topping up what your body produces....lol...well thats my sh1tty argument anyway.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

stow said:


> Lets be realistic, we are not talking about all players, but a good proportion. And the testing tends to be after internationals, not regular games and not in the off-season.
> 
> The NZ and SA teams look like its rife.
> 
> ...


Fukin Cunni looked massive against leeds last week-end, must have been on the special vits.....lol, Tbh, league payers tend to look better built from what I see.

Remember though a lot of top clubs have good nutritionists nowadays and a lot are around 14-15st with low bodyfats, I do think its doable without taking gear.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

we are a socitey of drug takers END OF CRACK


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

13stonetarget said:


> Cheers mate, I was after *other* articles
> 
> Thanks though!


You mean the articles where Farrell, Wilko, Cunni, Peacock etc tell everyone what gear their taking.... 

pmsl...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ahem*

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

Is it me or is their not a case for us to stop making ourselves feel better by insuniating that top class athletes who train daily four hours, eat clean, have teams or physios, nutrionists and doctors to look after their bodies and since the age of 10 have been putting their bodoes through the mill to get where they are now got there because they are on juice.

apprciate that people are only stating that some people are on gear and purely adding to the thread...

but because we all cant bench 200kg or the fact that because sport is eveolving and rugby is now not about a load of fat blokes i think us as a nation of doubters are so quick to make up for the fact because not all of us ie the mob can do it than no-one should be able to.

i am sure some people may see me as an idealist but i would just like to at least stick up for those that are clean and may have been tarnished with the same brush as a minority of people...and get the focus back on the fact the majority of these people work there ****s off live breath and eat what they do week in week out to have the physique they have or the ability to perform as they do.

if we all could do as they do, by doing 3 day splits, working 9-5, eating cheat meals every now and then, spending all our time trailing youtube to find amusing vids (that to be fair often make my day)

then maybe we would be saying if only he was on gear he would be able to press 400kgs not 200kgs like us and rather than Sheridan just eating Van der Linde on sat he might standing press him and kick Bakkies Botha in nutts and save Shaw a job??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

skipstaylor said:


> *Is it me or is their not a case for us to stop making ourselves feel better by insuniating that top class athletes who train daily four hours, eat clean, have teams or physios, nutrionists and doctors to look after their bodies and since the age of 10 have been putting their bodoes through the mill to get where they are now got there because they are on juice.*
> 
> apprciate that people are only stating that some people are on gear and purely adding to the thread...
> 
> ...


Agree totally, nice post mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

personally i feel that they should give up drug testing and let them use what they want...

they use un traceable stuff anyway!

how much more exciting would it be if u saw a 19stone man running 100m on a rugby pitch in 9 secs! lol far more fun!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

"The cream" balco was using was making the Tetrahydrogestrinone untraceable.

From wikipedia:

"the cream" was a composition of testosterone and epitestosterone designed to increase the natural level of the steroid testosterone while not disrupting the ratio of testosterone to epitestosterone, a common metric used in traditional drug tests


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I know many who use, and have answered questions for a fair few also...

Is it cheating... well yes of course it is, does it give an unfair advantage... again of course it does... but then everyone is at it you have to do it just to be on a level playing field... catch 22 same in all sports.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Is it cheating if you're on gear for mr o. or worlds strongest man? No, so why is it cheating if you're taking gear in any sport to level the playing field?

Does that mean you think England should forfeit their last world cup?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i reckon some top guys on gear doesnt put me off watching, they still train hard diet and have skill so up to them-support scotland obviously but we didnt play well enough so will be shouting for england in the final -not for sir jonny o.b.e,k.b.e, v.c etc etc but for the team- come on!


----------



## Welshwarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

I reckon they use slin/gh/igf year round and fast acting gear in season. I love seeing the players of today and their physiques compared to the ones a couple of decades ago when union had just turned pro. Don't tell me that's just advances in nutrition.

I used to train in a gym with a couple of union top level players (couple of caps for their country) and one of them used to say to anything "get on the growth, man" - it became his moto, lol!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like the English need even more gear.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

miami797 said:


> Looks like the English need even more gear.


:jerk:


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

miami797 said:


> Looks like the English need even more gear.


They need as many bonuses as they can get :first::jerk::dance:


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

think its like any sport some are on it some aren`t , to be honest i don`t really care coz it don`t make em more skillfull thats what we all watch whatever sport we do, for the real good bits of skill and technique


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

DB said:


> how much more exciting would it be if u saw a 19stone man running 100m on a rugby pitch in 9 secs! lol far more fun!


Jonah Lomu then......


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

You get some american football players that are as big as that that run 40m in about 4.5 seconds. Once in a while the odd freak that is that big that can do it in 4.4.

Call the sport what you want for having pads and being fool of commercials, but if the US ever got involved in rugby you'd have a force to recon with. Especially if steroids are involved.

Soccer will never be our game no matter how hard we try.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

miami797 said:


> You get some american football players that are as big as that that run 40m in about 4.5 seconds. Once in a while the odd freak that is that big that can do it in 4.4.
> 
> Call the sport what you want for having pads and being fool of commercials, but if the US ever got involved in rugby you'd have a force to recon with. Especially if steroids are involved.
> 
> Soccer will never be our game no matter how hard we try.


Last time I checked the US played in the World Cup mate... 

And yes, due to the sheer level of choice from the population the US will be a force to be reckoned with in rugby in the next 4-12 years...:mad:


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

I know we have a national side, but you ask most people in the US what rugby is they'll look at you wierd. In some regions you have this. When I was in high school their was only one school that had a rugby club in the whole state of Florida. They were a Ft. Lauderdale school that really only got into the sport because their was an old boys team that practiced on the school pitch.

Most pro football players come from Florida, California, and Texas. Until those places start to learn what rugby the national team will be a joke. Not enough money in rugby for these guys to pick it up. That and it's not american enough. No cheerleaders, no pads to make the mommy's happy, no adverts that draw out a 1 hour sport into a 4 hour event.

The Rugby world cup wasn't even televised where I live. You had to order pay-per-view or have a dish. The only coverage I saw of the matches was on BBC america and some of the news stations were talking about the prince being on a trip to a rugby match, but nothing more.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

on it... off it... who cares... If it makes Rugby players able to run the field quicker, , throw the ball further, kick better and tackle a sherman tank then by all means double their doses!!! It's entertainment in the end.

And no matter how much I take it wont make me a good rugby player. Those men that play are the best their country can deliver on or off juice.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Steroids don't give you a knowledge of the game. Steroids don't give you any extra skills. They don't make your throwing more accurate. They don;t make your kicking more accurate.

Simple really


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

True, which brings us to a point that LASIK gives team-sport athletes way more of that touted 'unfair advantage' than any amount of steroids possibly could deliver.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

growth hormone is what there on!


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

i played rugby in highschool and even in 11th and 12th grade many of my teamates were definately on gear. not only that but our coaches were passing out ripfuel like skittles and other legal supplements in hopes of making us wyle the **** out. and we made it to state, and got a sponsored trip to scottland. so i guess that **** worked...


----------



## wanabspringbok (Jan 8, 2010)

hey everyone.. i am from south africa and i just finished my last year of school. i got drafted to play for one of clubs here but the prob is that the competition there is hectic tough and iv made it through without any roids or hectic supplements.. can anyone maybe recommend a supplement or roid that will help me buff up and get the strength needed. i play flank open side so i have to be a good fetcher.. shot to anyone


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

Definately in league. One of my college tutors used to play at a professional club at 18's level and he said before the season started they used to be given **** loads of different pills and not told what they were. And then when it was like 6 week before the season started they didnt take them


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I think that the continual injuries sustained by the fellas, is an indication that some enhancements might be being used.

Years ago you had **** tests that were done after matches, dont know how ist done now the guys are pro's.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

2 year old thread....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a friend who plays semi pro and they all hammer short acting testosterone in the off season to gain mass. Come playing time its undetectable.

Wouldn't be suprised if pros so the same. I doubt they test players in the off season.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

wanabspringbok said:


> hey everyone.. i am from south africa and i just finished my last year of school. i got drafted to play for one of clubs here but the prob is that the competition there is hectic tough and iv made it through without any roids or hectic supplements.. can anyone maybe recommend a supplement or roid that will help me buff up and get the strength needed. i play flank open side so i have to be a good fetcher.. shot to anyone


You need to speak to a few senior player who you can trust they should tell you the protocol on testing and when/what to take. To be honest with you though, you're young and if you have a good diet with supplements you shouldn't need gear. I use it now as Im getting on a bit and it has helped me play longer. A guy that I used to play with Peter Rogers-played for Wales, before then he played in South Africa for Gauteng Falcons (Transvaal), and he said that steroid taking was rife and that was in the mid 90's so god know what it's like now !!


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I have a friend who plays semi pro and they all hammer short acting testosterone in the off season to gain mass. Come playing time its undetectable.
> 
> Wouldn't be suprised if pros so the same. I doubt they test players in the off season.


Professional players are tested off-season. At all times of the year (including holidays) they have to provide details of where they will be on a daily basis. If this changes last minute then they have to text the details to a central admin centre. The testers use this info and test players on a regular basis. The wrong information or not being at the correct place is held against a player. Three strikes is a minimum two year ban


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Old but not out said:


> Professional players are tested off-season. At all times of the year (including holidays) they have to provide details of where they will be on a daily basis. If this changes last minute then they have to text the details to a central admin centre. The testers use this info and test players on a regular basis. The wrong information or not being at the correct place is held against a player. Three strikes is a minimum two year ban


yes but by the time it comes to the third strike it is enough time for everything to get out of your system


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

eurgar said:


> yes but by the time it comes to the third strike it is enough time for everything to get out of your system


A strike makes it pretty certain you will be visited the next day and then the next etc - miss a test and they will get you 3 times in the next week - guaranteed


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Old but not out said:


> Professional players are tested off-season. At all times of the year (including holidays) they have to provide details of where they will be on a daily basis. If this changes last minute then they have to text the details to a central admin centre. The testers use this info and test players on a regular basis. The wrong information or not being at the correct place is held against a player. Three strikes is a minimum two year ban


 :lol: come on now!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

i try and avoid getting involved in these threads but they just **** me off.

you're all looking at our steroid and peptide use as a 'performance enhancer'. you're all looking at this from the point of view of a bodybuilder or powerlifter.

in truth our use of steroids offseason and growth hormone on season is more to do with recovery than anything else.

are you aware that we are constantly playing with injuries? constantly on painkillers and anti-inflams. on top of all this **** in our blood, we are covering more miles per week in squad training and cardio than most bodybuilders do in a month. combine all this together and you lose a load of muscle regardless of diet and rest. you also start picking up more injuries.

you get to the end of the season, and you just need to regain what you've lost and try and heal the knocks and sprains you've been carrying for the majority of the season.

all those screaming about cheating etc. would you prefer the sport went back to quality of rugby that was rampant in the 80's and 90's? kicking backwards and forwards the majority of the game? or would you prefer to see the fast flowing running rugby game that we are now lucky enough to have?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> i try and avoid getting involved in these threads but they just **** me off.
> 
> you're all looking at our steroid and peptide use as a 'performance enhancer'. you're all looking at this from the point of view of a bodybuilder or powerlifter.
> 
> ...


Kicking dominates the modern game now, just look at the complaints before Christmas in the Premiership.

Of all the people I know who play, not a single one uses, and that is for Glasgow Warriors, Bath, Gloucester and Plymouth.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i think they are all def on it.. 16-17 stone guy runs for hours umm seems abit more than natural to me ..but good for them i'm not bothered if they are .. mans gota do what they gota do to get through mate.. so well done


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> You can usually tell which ones are on gear by their physiques..
> 
> strength has nothing to do with it - i have a mate who is a natty powerlifter and he is incredibly strong..
> 
> But look at jonah lomu - *deffo on gear* and a bit of gh imo..


Im sorry mate but thats absolute rubbish! I played level for london wasps from 15-17, then had srious knee and shoulder blade problems so didnt have opportunity to go further. My inside info is that no-one I was playing with at the time had taken aas/gh etc. I was never offered it in club settings and the amount of pressure against it at that level was massive...it just puts most people off.

I toured in New Zealand twice, once with school and club (my school was pretty exceptional at rugby, winning daily mail etc)...the samoan/maori/fijian new zealand players genetically were MASSIVE like Jonah Lomu (at 16/17 I played against 6'4 wingers weighing 17 stone running 100m in under 11 sec...that was the norm for all the provincial sides we played! I went to traditional meals with opposition players and I couldnt believe the amount they ate. Genetically they were pretty special and im not naive to say no-one in rugby takes illegal drugs but its not as prevalent from my experience as it is percieved.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Kicking dominates the modern game now, just look at the complaints before Christmas in the Premiership.
> 
> Of all the people I know who play, not a single one uses, and that is for Glasgow Warriors, Bath, Gloucester and Plymouth.


i was talking more about the international game. the level of kicking is nothing compared to what it was. the introduction of the modern 'kick to touch' rules effectively cut that down in both international and domestic games.

dude, im not doubting what you've been told about gear use from those guys. i would just like to point out that these are professional players you are talking about. they make their living from playing rugby. if they have half a brain, they will never admit to using any form of substance that appears on the RFU list of banned substances to ANYONE. if they get caught they have effectively killed their careers, and definitely killed any international prospects for any UK international team.

first thing i was told by the person who introduced me to idea was 'dont tell your mother, dont tell your father. under no circumstances tell a GF. tell no one'.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

pira said:


> Im sorry mate but thats absolute rubbish! I played level for london wasps from 15-17, then had srious knee and shoulder blade problems so didnt have opportunity to go further. My inside info is that no-one I was playing with at the time had taken aas/gh etc. I was never offered it in club settings and the amount of pressure against it at that level was massive...it just puts most people off.
> 
> I toured in New Zealand twice, once with school and club (my school was pretty exceptional at rugby, winning daily mail etc)...the samoan/maori/fijian new zealand players genetically were MASSIVE like Jonah Lomu (at 16/17 I played against 6'4 wingers weighing 17 stone running 100m in under 11 sec...that was the norm for all the provincial sides we played! I went to traditional meals with opposition players and I couldnt believe the amount they ate. Genetically they were pretty special and im not naive to say no-one in rugby takes illegal drugs but its not as prevalent from my experience as it is percieved.


Pira -

Wasps and the Daily Mail?

Benny's? 

Then again, on second thought, maybe Wellington.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

propped against plenty of lads who were on gear, 20st+ monsters but some of the hardest props to face are the wiry 15st old men who have the nouse to use your strength against you.

This happens to sheridan pretty oftens imo.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

did jonha lomu do a bodybuilding show at some point as well im sure ive seen pics.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

hilly said:


> did jonha lomu do a bodybuilding show at some point as well im sure ive seen pics.


he did indeed, and if im honest i wasnt overly impressed with his physique.

to answer the original question, from my own experiences i would say steroids are more rife in the amateur game than professional as testing isnt as stringent. Like all sports i have no doubt that some players are on gear but its certainly nowhere near as prevalent as people make out. tbh i think there are a lot of sinicle people on this site, just because your not able to be that big and fit without peds, doesnt mean others arent.

as for who uses gh etc now that truly is a mystery as it isnt tested for due to cost and the fact the test can only detect gh if injected within 24hrs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id be very suprised if GH wasnt used among elite athletes in any sport alot.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

hilly said:


> id be very suprised if GH wasnt used among elite athletes in any sport alot.


Its used extensively amongst regional players in Wales. Its crazy really, they test for Certain substances found in cold remedies, and don't test for GH !


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

hilly said:


> id be very suprised if GH wasnt used among elite athletes in any sport alot.


same here, in the late 1990's a test was developed that could detect gh that had been injected within 2 weeks. the test was ready for the sydney olympics, yet the olympic federation didnt want to use it and it still isnt. why? makes you think.

ill try and dig out the paper/journal that detailed the test and its development


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

would be interesting to read dom.

they proberly dont want to use the tests because they would have no athletes competing


----------



## Hardgraf (Sep 3, 2009)

I recently completed a S&C weekend course. One fellow student works for a top Rugby League team & told me that every first team squad member uses HGC.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Ephedrine and Clenbuterol are more prevalent in the modern rugby game than AAS


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

i know a few rugby players that take gear because they want to get bigger and stronger and enhance their performance. in league the tests are random, and only a random sample of the team is chosen (i think).


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Hardgraf, did you mean to say HGH?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I trained in a gym whilst Saracens youth team were there training; to be fair considering they were U21's they all had a lot of muscle mass/strength. Even the 12 stone scrum half was overhead dumbbell pressing 35's


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sure some are on, but there's loads of testing going on and this is increasing in league and Union.

Sheridan and people like him are not on, they are just strong.

I train where the Quins train and some are strong, others aren't as much and none look like they're on gear, but that means nothing as I'm sure many players have toyed with the idea.

If you eat right, train well and rest, you'd be stronger than a lot of people on roids, so pofessional players have all the advantages.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One of the boys I used to play footy with (now a famous, retired rugby player) 'grew' very, very quickly in his first year of being a professional rugby player. I defo thought that it was gear but have no proof so won't name and shame.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

to be honest I dont doubt some of the tiop level guys are using - this is a professional sport with alot at stake and as such peole will do whatever it takes

however to state that someone is definately on something just because of the weight lifted is wrong IMO - I am natural and weigh around 13 stone and i am not a genetically elite player - i am repping with 45kgs overhead

considering that if it required drugs for a 19 stone elite world class palyer to rep with the 60kgs then I am thoroughly unimpressed


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

There is a common method that has been in use in sports such as american football, and possibly rugby also as they dont test in the offseason.

Juice/eat/train like an animal offseason, switch to short esters and fast acting orals, then cruise through the season without AAS, as the muscle gained can be maintained for 6months to 1year, and will be enough to carry the athlete thorugh the season and still be stronger than if natural.

Add to that also the possibile on-season use of HGH to help maintain muscle and improve recovery and performance and there you go! Chemical enhancement in a discreet manner.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok i know isnt rugby but what are peoples views in the boxing world like David Haye for instance

I dnt know the difference in dates but i think it was in a space of a year or so

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k63/garthgunz/3c8ac676.jpg

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k63/garthgunz/c9384dd4-1.jpg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Boxing is a no brainer for me. They are all on it and it isn't properly tested (look at Manny).

Off the top of my head, both James Toney and Shane Mosley have been caught/implicated in juicing.

It is rife imo.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Evander holyfield used test, but claimed it was prescribed as replacement therapy not juicing.

What about Bruce Lee? OK he wasnt big, but ripped and strong as feck and he did do sh1tloads of cardio and not eat massive amounts. I wouldnt have thought so myself, but came across it yesterday while googling. Apparently he may have used in 60s etc and had 'rages'. Im skeptical though as the net is full of bullsh1t, what you guys think?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i kno for a fact that is used highly!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

XJPX said:


> i kno for a fact that is used highly!


 Any proof?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fits said:


> Any proof?


I know they do too

Had interesting convo earlier with someone who has alot to do with rugby at a high level

Testing is a joke, they hardly ever test anyway, and its a p1ss test.

*They get 3 hours warning and are allowed to go into cubicle alone to urinate:whistling:*

They dont test for metabolites of drugs, all test for is stims and the epi\test ratio i think its called....

work it out for yourself


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Fits- bcos I played for wasps for 3 years and played england u16s, 18s n 19s ...trusttt me I'm telling u there is steroid use lol!!! ...joe tht sorta testing depends upon who is doing...if dun internally by the clubs so they know what's going on befor uk sport do then thts common practice...the independant drugs tests dun by uk sport where v v strict however...I was tested after every england game and the officials watch the **** cum out of u into the sample bottles haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

XJPX said:


> Fits- bcos I played for wasps for 3 years and played england u16s, 18s n 19s ...trusttt me I'm telling u there is steroid use lol!!! ...joe tht sorta testing depends upon who is doing...if dun internally by the clubs so they know what's going on befor uk sport do then thts common practice...the independant drugs tests dun by uk sport where v v strict however...I was tested after every england game and the officials watch the **** cum out of u into the sample bottles haha


yeah international testing is different

but this was Div 1, not premier, so couldnt commnet on that


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

XJPX said:


> Fits- bcos I played for wasps for 3 years and played england u16s, 18s n 19s ...trusttt me I'm telling u there is steroid use lol!!! ...joe tht sorta testing depends upon who is doing...if dun internally by the clubs so they know what's going on befor uk sport do then thts common practice...the independant drugs tests dun by uk sport where v v strict however...I was tested after every england game and the officials watch the **** cum out of u into the sample bottles haha


why give it up???? much better future than bbding???


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

listen im not doubting it, i argue the point allot to other people (my brother mostly who is an avid mens health reader) but when some one states a fact like that id like for once to see some one back it up. thats all.

Fair play to you, im a wasps fan! theres a certain england player that left wasps for france last season that HAS to be on gear!!!

Big Game for England tomorrow!!!! ;-)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Joe I got compartment sydrome in last year so contract wasn't renewd n tht was me done  ...got offered an academy contract by tigers after wasps but I cudnt run n started resenting rugby and trainin v quickly cos I cudnt perform at all  ...hence bodybuilding haha

Scott Uk sport did get v sneaky at some stage...I had testers turn up at my house...lol...passed all my tests tho mwuahahahah lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Well aparently it was becos uk sport where told by someone else at wasps that I was takin stuff so they had every right to test me...didn't bother me neways lol.

Yee I do and ermm luke eves and ben williams both from down ur way who I played with.


----------



## borntorun1083 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site so hello, regarding the post I think I can help inform those who like to assume or just don't know. I play a very high level competitive level of rugby. And for those who think it's easy to escape being caught your sadly mistaken. We get tested every 3-6 months. I can also promise it doesn't get over looked. It just doesn't get made public like in other sports the club like to handle it internally. In the off season there is no testing but to be honest we only get 4 weeks of off season. As pre season training soon kicks in. You would expect good gains in this time with the nutrition and supplements we get offered to keep us in the best form. We have set meal plans and in off season we could be in the gym upto 8 times a week sessions morning and afternoon. There's alot of effort that goes into our training. Size is important but as most poster have said it's RECOVERY that's the main emphasis in pre season its. Creatine, multi vits, loads of carbs and protein and ice therapy. Having ice baths or cryo therapy after every session to get you ready for the evening session. Long have gone when steroids can be used. Yes in low levels as there's no testing but our level not a chance.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

borntorun1083 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site so hello, regarding the post I think I can help inform those who like to assume or just don't know. I play a very high level competitive level of rugby. And for those who think it's easy to escape being caught your sadly mistaken. We get tested every 3-6 months. I can also promise it doesn't get over looked. It just doesn't get made public like in other sports the club like to handle it internally. In the off season there is no testing but to be honest we only get 4 weeks of off season. As pre season training soon kicks in. You would expect good gains in this time with the nutrition and supplements we get offered to keep us in the best form. We have set meal plans and in off season we could be in the gym upto 8 times a week sessions morning and afternoon. There's alot of effort that goes into our training. Size is important but as most poster have said it's RECOVERY that's the main emphasis in pre season its. Creatine, multi vits, loads of carbs and protein and ice therapy. Having ice baths or cryo therapy after every session to get you ready for the evening session. *Long have gone when steroids can be used*. Yes in low levels as there's no testing but our level not a chance.


Not true. Simply not true and you know it. I am good friends with someone at a top level in one of the top teams (Might even be in your team by the sound of it :laugh and theres way around everything. I suppose your going to say that the olympics are natty too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I know lads in the academies at both our teams that have used gear and gh.

Work that one out.

One recently got a pro contract and has vowed to never use again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd be surprised if they wern't using in rugby league. Some big boys, and if not steroids than certainly GH as playing such a physical sport at such a high level must take it's toll on the body week in week out


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> They get given their cycles by their physicians and coaches always have done


Wouldn't surprise me. Won't mention teams but at the start of the season I saw a 19 year old player. Not much size on him. He was out for a few weeks, came back and you could tell he had packed some size on.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

my uncle played pro rugby league for 17yr he said GH and things like winny were always about most guys use GH for fat burning and recovery in off season they were hitting weights and using alot of winny.

loads of the guys these days as you can see are using some form of meds there arms and traps are popping out not like years ago when they were fat beer players the game has improved and drugs have a part in this faster paced game and i like it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Of course they do, Its naive to think otherwise.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

A rugby league player for Huddersfield, a team close to where I live. I'd say he's not drug free, what do others reckon?


----------



## borntorun1083 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well you guys obviously got your minds made but I can't go any higher then the level I'm at and trust me there are very few who use, yes there will always be some who can out smart the system but 95% of player are clean as a whistle, my brothers who arnt pro in there leagues yes it is very common but not up here in our league. you forget the kind of supplements we get offered. We have it in the bucket load. The guys making references to the old days well that's just it the games modernised and become alot more corporate in them days even the pros still had other primary jobs like plumber plasterers and so on. It was more of a social thing. and the nutritional advancements are outstanding now you just have to look at the training of the pros 20 years ago to now. It's became a living I spend more time with my club then I do my family. If were not in the gym we are in the field or sand pit doing drills. Any one as an outsider can speculate but unless your at that level and living the life first hand it turns more to a game of Chinese whispers and so called rumours. All i'l say on the matter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think its rife through not only rugby but other sports as well. I've got a few mates who do/did play rugby league at the highest level and they have told me the courses they have used. If by saying they are drug free because they pass the drug tests then you are naive. Think this is evident with what Marion Jones has said recently about how she passed hundreds of drug tests even though she was using PED's


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

When that guy committed suicide for getting caught for gh use in rugby league. They interviewed a tester and his reply was that the guy was unlucky because with GH there is only like a 5 day window to test positive.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> When that guy committed suicide for getting caught for gh use in rugby league. They interviewed a tester and his reply was that the guy was unlucky because with GH there is only like a 5 day window to test positive.


Its actually 72 hours.

10-21 days using the new 'biomarker test'

http://www.zimbio.com/Human+Growth+Hormones/articles/VTHxuZKFSr7/Improved+HGH+Detection+London+Olympics+Coming


----------



## borntorun1083 (Oct 7, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Well I coach and have done at prem level at bath and all my guys were / are on juice so your wrong sadly kid. Sorry not an arrogant retort but I'm at that level and 75% are assisted .


When did you coach at bath???? I might have worked with you???

Pm if you want


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

seriously?

mate they are ALL geared - believe

google 'rugby league steroids' or similar - so many cases of guys testing pos - god knows how many are on


----------



## Doozer (Nov 23, 2011)

I played pro for 8 years, two different clubs in the uk and a club in newzealand! There were lads on courses of steriods at various times of the year, some on it to put on needed weight due to a position change, some due to injury. I was first encouraged to take my first ever course by the team manager and physio due to a hamstring injury which took me out of the game for a good length of time to which they saw a great opportunity for me to put on some extra muscle mass, whilst not being on the test list as I was on the injury list! So as you can see there are many ways around drug testing within clubs!


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

I personally know one pro rugby player who takes it and he tells me it's rife mainly fast actin stuff around off season or during injury as already said . going off topic I have a very good friend who played for a big rugby club when he was young he told me about one of the stars of the game failing a test for coke but was covered up by the club because of who he was money talks hey


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

majormuscle said:


> I personally know one pro rugby player who takes it and he tells me it's rife mainly fast actin stuff around off season or during injury as already said . going off topic I have a very good friend who played for a big rugby club when he was young he told me about one of the stars of the game failing a test for coke but was covered up by the club because of who he was money talks hey


Same here, I know a couple of pro rugby players, and in the off-season especially it seems that most DO use.


----------

